# Flamingo guide recommendations



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Captain Benny Blanco 

Search for him on Instagram


----------



## mingo gringo (Dec 1, 2015)

Capt. Andy Thompson
Capt. Brian Esposito
Capt. Jason Sullivan
Capt. Steven Tejera
You’re cutting it a little bit close to book for tarpon in April,most good guides are booked far in advance. If none of the above pan out I can give you a few more names. I’m down there a few times a week but I don’t guide. Pm me if you’d like.


----------



## Flamingoon20 (Dec 23, 2018)

Also Check Capt. Ryan Accursio, @rah_hay_yan on IG. He put us on some nice ones last year! 

+1 for Benny as well, haven't fished with him yet, however I've heard nothing but good things. 

Good luck!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Benny Blanco....period


----------



## Ron_D (May 5, 2013)

Mark Giacobba
gladesoutfitters.com


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

As others have said, Benny (305.431.9915) or Ryan (305.606.4551). You might also check with Alonzo Sotillo (954.684.2705) or Ryan Booth (305.606.4551). Don't wait any longer to book as all of these guides stay busy, especially during tarpon season.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

@Capt. Eli Whidden


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Bonefish486 (Jul 9, 2018)

Capt. Ryan Accursio is a great guide. Fished with him quite a few times and he's put me on some fish every time.


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

Ended up booking a day with Ryan Accursio. Looking forward to a day of tarpon on fly fishing!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Scrob said:


> Ended up booking a day with Ryan Accursio. Looking forward to a day of tarpon on fly fishing!


Good choice. Not only is Ryan a good guide, he's a good guy.


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Alonzo Sotillo - ‭(954) 684-2705‬
Mike Alfano - ‭(954) 605-1738‬
Alex Zapata - ‭(786) 317-4733‬
Steven Tejera - (305) 283-8059
Lincoln Rodriguez - (305) 342-1749‬
Jayce Chamizo - ‭(786) 493-6991‬
Jeramy Alderman - ‭(305) 979-1135‬
Honson Lau - ‭(786) 298-1436‬


----------

